# What is this thing?



## CyBer (Aug 6, 2014)

I just recently purchased a house and this was in the basement. Could anyone help me in identifying what this thing is. I know it has to do with woodworking, but a specific name would be great! I know it's a Grizzly, but if someone could identify the model number that goes along with it that would be awesome too.
Here is a picture of it:
http://i.imgur.com/uvn1Ig1.jpg


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

It's a kitchen vent a hood, looks like someone made their own dust removal system for sanding, etc.

It's not a Grizzly, just has a sticker on it, the actual brand is on the switch panel.


----------



## fgrobbins (Dec 21, 2013)

Honestly looks like a range hood, complete with fan and light. (Can't read the brand logo next to the switches) but to me the grizzly sticker looks like it was stuck on it just like the pig sticker I would look under the hood and see if there is any other info, maybe behind the little filter if there is one. Obviously deducted or out, maybe to vent fumes from bench work. Maybe a close up on the switches or under the hood would help. Good luck


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Definitelty a vent hood. My guess - it was for some one who was into electronics or stained glass or jewelry making. Solder flux is nasty stuff. I'm planning on doing the same in my basement area as I do a fair amount of soldering.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

PhilBa said:


> Definitelty a vent hood. My guess - it was for some one who was into electronics or stained glass or jewelry making. Solder flux is nasty stuff. I'm planning on doing the same in my basement area as I do a fair amount of soldering.


Or making fishing weights.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

He may have been trying to be creative and installed it to collect sanding dust before it hit his face or carried through the house. Did he do any carving? Maybe trying to catch dust from using powered carvers like a dremel? Then it would just vent straight outside. Not a bad idea, I'm curious if that was his thinking and if it worked.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

My guess it was more of an exhaust fan for fumes of some kind, paint, soldering, who knows. Many guys in the steam hobby have a fan like that to get rid of fumes from soldering and also if they run their engines heated with solid fuel or meths.


----------



## Eddie Wallace (Jul 7, 2014)

They forgot the stove. :laughing:


----------

